# Wanted : Campag Shifters



## Uphill Phil (27 Sep 2008)

*No Longer Wanted : Campag Shifters*

I am after a set of Campag indexed 9-speed braze-on shifters. Any year or model considered, though Record would be favourite. Must be in perfect working order, and in excellent cosmetic condition.
If anybody can help, I would be most grateful.
Thanks.


----------



## Uphill Phil (10 Nov 2008)

Okay, I give up. This is proving an impossible quest, and I have now settled for a nice set of Dura Ace shifters from e-bay - for the first time ever, I am going Shimano!


----------



## e-rider (10 Nov 2008)

I hope that you are aware that Shimano 9 speed is not compatible with Campag 9 speed!


----------



## Uphill Phil (11 Nov 2008)

Oh yes - a fair warning, but I'm not completely daft. All the compatible bits will be Shimano on the final build.


----------

